# The Moment You Found Your "Perfect" Cube



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 18, 2014)

I hope this is the place to put this. I'm just looking for friendly conversations and stories!

I just received my Fangshi v2 today in the mail. The moment I got home and started solving with it (unlubed core, little lube on pieces, and untensioned), I started get 1-2 second better averages. 100 solves later I have a new Ao100 that was a whole second less than my other cubes (CX3, Zhanchi, Guhong, Weilong). This cube is absolutely perfect for me apparently! I can't wait to tension it properly and lubricate the core. The fact that this cube has done so well for me and given me such high hopes for future solves, I was wondering if anyone else has had a similar experience. I was pleasantly surprised this morning. 

So, please share your stories of the moment you found a cube you _knew_ was perfect for you. I'm interested to hear if anyone else has had this happen!


----------



## TDM (Jan 18, 2014)

Nothing can be perfect. For example, the same thing happened to me with my ShuangRen, but eventually I didn't like how it felt dry and the M slice took effort to turn. I knew that if I had some lube it would be better, but I eventually started to like it less and less. I then got an Aurora, which I thought was perfect: really smooth, quiet, and when lubed quite fast. Now I'm back to the ShuangRen, which makes the Aurora feel very slow, and it's also smooth. Not quiet though. When you can't hear it it's the best cube I've ever used. Unfortunately, it does lock up a bit more than the Aurora.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 18, 2014)

TDM said:


> Nothing can be perfect. For example, the same thing happened to me with my ShuangRen, but eventually I didn't like how it felt dry and the M slice took effort to turn. I knew that if I had some lube it would be better, but I eventually started to like it less and less. I then got an Aurora, which I thought was perfect: really smooth, quiet, and when lubed quite fast. Now I'm back to the ShuangRen, which makes the Aurora feel very slow, and it's also smooth. Not quiet though. When you can't hear it it's the best cube I've ever used. Unfortunately, it does lock up a bit more than the Aurora.



I agree with your first sentence entirely. That's why I put perfect in quotation marks. I know I'll get tired of the shaung ren eventually, because I do with every cube. I honestly switch between my Weilong, CX3, and now my Fangshi all the time, so as not to get bored with the feel. I need change. It's just my preference. But purely performance wise, my fangshi is superior for my style of cubing.


----------



## mrtomas (Jan 18, 2014)

This happened to me several times actually.I think when i get a new puzzle it somehow motivates me to practice more, and eventually I get better times.


----------



## RubiksJake12 (Jan 19, 2014)

mrtomas said:


> This happened to me several times actually.I think when i get a new puzzle it somehow motivates me to practice more, and eventually I get better times.



That's interesting. Maybe that's what is happening to me.


----------



## brian724080 (Jan 19, 2014)

That is yet to happen to me because I'm need to get new 3x3's


----------



## patrickcuber (Jan 21, 2014)

*hfdefbwefbwq*

My shaung ren v2 was the same way. Perfect right away.


----------



## PianoCube (Jan 21, 2014)

The 55mm ZhanChi has been my OH main for almost 1,5 years (2H main until I got a WeiLong a half year ago), and I still haven't found anything even close to it (with OH). Most cubes are far too heavy to turn, too big or just don't have the right feel.


----------



## Antonie faz fan (Jan 21, 2014)

Last year for new years eve got my zhanchi still my main <3


----------



## LucidCuber (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought my WeiLong at Cuthberts Open. I did a few practice solves and wasn't quite sure, but it sort of felt a bit better, a few moments later I got my first Sub-10 official solve so I think that confirmed it


----------



## Cubiquitous (Jan 25, 2014)

When I got my Weilong, I couldn't set it down. Eventually, I cleaned, re-stickered and re-lubed my Zanchi and it was back to being my main. Weilong is better for one hand because it is easier to control.


----------



## kcl (Jan 28, 2014)

My weilong seems to be different than everybody else's, EXCEPT for Walker's. It's ridiculously smooth. All others I've tried, including my own other one, are much crunchier. I don't know why, but it's literally the perfect speed for me. That being said, I LOVE my 55mm zhanchi so much. It is also ridiculously smooth and cuts more than anything..


----------



## rj (Jan 28, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> My weilong seems to be different than everybody else's, EXCEPT for Walker's. It's ridiculously smooth. All others I've tried, including my own other one, are much crunchier. I don't know why, but it's literally the perfect speed for me. That being said, I LOVE my 55mm zhanchi so much. It is also ridiculously smooth and cuts more than anything..



Just like mine. Ridiculously smooth.


----------



## Phillip1847 (Jan 28, 2014)

When I saw rj post in this thread..... man

On a related topic, I gradually got used to the Fangshi. I tried the Gans, Weilong, CX3, Aurora, etc, but I always liked my broken in Fangshi the most.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 29, 2014)

Weilong.
I was wary to start with, because every cube I'd tried so far eventually developed a minor issue (stickiness, popping, ...). After a while I realized that the cube was always going to stay good. Something about the design has all the major things I need in a speedcube, and I can always trust the thing to do what I intend.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 29, 2014)

Usually when I think I've found my perfect cube, I love it for a few days, then find some niggling little thing that isn't quite right, and move on to another. Having said that, I've stuck with my current main for about 3 months now, despite some niggles (it's a FSv2).


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2014)

Haven't really found one yet. Closest for me is the YJ ChiLong. It has an enjoyable clicky feel and moves in a way that I can spam tps with it like no other cube. However, it does catch kinda weirdly at random times, so I can't call it perfect


----------



## sneaklyfox (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm still looking for it.

But sometimes I think cubes are like shirts. There might be one I really like, but after awhile I want a change and it feels nice to wear something else but then I might go back to my favourite.


----------



## Nilsibert (Jan 29, 2014)

When I got my guhong v2, it felt like it was the perfect cube. I only had a zhanchi before that.
Otherwise that hasn't happened again, except for my aosu. Unboxed, loosened every screw a quarter turn; perfect. No lube or anything, it's amazing as it is.


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 29, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> But sometimes I think cubes are like shirts. There might be one I really like, but after awhile I want a change and it feels nice to wear something else but then I might go back to my favourite.


Yeah exactly, great analogy. And it's nice to have a full wardrobe and try out all the latest fashions too.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 29, 2014)

It was pouring down with rain.
I ran towards a taxi with a newspaper held above my head.
As I climbed in a WeiLong got in the other side.
Ours eyes met, music started and I knew that from that point onwards everything would be a little better.


----------



## ottozing (Jan 29, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> It was pouring down with rain.
> I ran towards a taxi with a newspaper held above my head.
> As I climbed in a WeiLong got in the other side.
> Ours eyes met, music started and I knew that from that point onwards everything would be a little better.



i cry very item


----------



## pipkiksass (Jan 29, 2014)

Paris, 1942.

The Germans were marching down the Champs Elysee, as I walked into the little boulangerie just off Rue St. Nazaire, just as I had every day since I was a boy, growing up in the orphanages and poorhouses of Isle de France.

An old man sat in the corner, nimbly twisting a plastic contraption. I sat, transfixed, as he guided the pieces with deft, practiced deliberateness.

"What on earth is that" I asked
"It's a Moyu Weilong" he replied, "and it's yours" he said, as he handed the cube to me.

It was then that the bomb hit. I was the sole survivor, and when I awoke all that remained of the shop, the old man, and the cube was rubble, brioche, and a shattered core.

Many years later, I bought a Weilong from Lightake.

It's pretty good.


----------



## Cubiquitous (Jan 31, 2014)

That's really funny.


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> It was pouring down with rain.
> I ran towards a taxi with a newspaper held above my head.
> As I climbed in a WeiLong got in the other side.
> Ours eyes met, music started and I knew that from that point onwards everything would be a little better.



:') when will the movie come out?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> :') when will the movie come out?



Hopefully next summer. In talks with Ryan Reynolds to play me =P


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Hopefully next summer. In talks with Ryan Reynolds to play me =P



zomgz this will be so much better then twilight


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> zomgz this will be so much better then twilight



I know right!


----------



## rj (Jan 31, 2014)

Phillip1847 said:


> When I saw rj post in this thread..... man
> 
> On a related topic, I gradually got used to the Fangshi. I tried the Gans, Weilong, CX3, Aurora, etc, but I always liked my broken in Fangshi the most.



Will people stop the negative comments? 



kclejeune said:


> zomgz this will be so much better then twilight



Oh yeah.


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

rj said:


> Will people stop the negative comments?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah.



People are only negative because you're pretty much pushing it in their faces. Feliks doesn't go around advertising his main, in fact you're the only person who does.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jan 31, 2014)

Kinda reminds me of the xbox vs ps crap which happens on YouTube.

There are lots of great cubes now.
The only thing that makes one better than another is how fast you are on them.

And yes, WeiLongs are nice. We get it rj =D


----------



## kcl (Jan 31, 2014)

cube-o-holic said:


> Kinda reminds me of the xbox vs ps crap which happens on YouTube.
> 
> There are lots of great cubes now.
> The only thing that makes one better than another is how fast you are on them.
> ...



Lololol $100 for a new Weilong when you ditch your awesome zhanchi


----------



## ianliu64 (Feb 1, 2014)

i still dont have a faking perfect cube
fak mai life


----------



## Fawn (Feb 4, 2014)

I remember when I found my perfect cube. Rubik's brand. I lube the core with mayonnaise and the cubies with honey.


----------



## kcl (Feb 4, 2014)

Jim said:


> I remember when I found my perfect cube. Rubik's brand. I lube the core with mayonnaise and the cubies with honey.



I lube mine with super glue and toothpaste


----------



## guinepigs rock (Feb 4, 2014)

Someone sent me a free guhong vs1 once and it instantly became my main that was in 2012 and it's still my main.


----------



## Nekonata (Feb 15, 2014)

Made in China's are so cool, right?


----------



## rsquaredcuber (Mar 26, 2014)

My shuangren was kind of dry, and my BIGGEST mistake was when I lubricated it with Lubicle Gummy lube on the core. It WAS SO GUMMY. Then I used lubicle standard, and large amounts of lubicle speedy and a touch of maru lube to counterbalance my mistake. It is still a bit dry. I am still trying to lessen the gumminess..


----------



## Riley (Mar 26, 2014)

I think my first zhanchi was pretty boss. Right when I took it out of the package, wow. That thing was already amazing (I think I was switching from some random mini QJ, lel). Then... I tried to "clean it" by putting all the pieces in water, about a week after I got it. Good times.


----------

